

Database Build Process With Liquibase - JustBob
http://flycereal.blogspot.com/2013/12/liquibase-database-build-process-part-1.html

======
radiowave
Liquibase is a fantastic tool, but the quick-start guide on the website leaves
something to be desired. At first glance, this looks like a rather better
prospect for getting started with it.

~~~
JustBob
It's fantastic and under utilized as are most tools like this in the database
realm. Up until recently Liquibase was the baby of one guy. Last I recall he
was hired by a company and allotted time to work on it as part of the new job.
Maybe this will result in more robust official docs.

